

Android++ 0.4.0 released: Android L and Visual Studio Community 2013 support - webbju
http://android-plus-plus.com/0-4-0-lollipop-and-visual-studio-community-2013-support/

======
Digish
Is there any support page for it where we can report bug. it seems the default
samples does not build with latest SDK there are path errors in project and
also mainDexClasses.rules related issue.

